# 02J into mk3 which front mount bracket ?



## GTI_Dawg (Apr 14, 2000)

I have searched for hours on this and cannot get one specific answer:
I've been told the best bracket is from a mk3 TDI (1H0 199 273 B)
also been told a G60 front mount bracket may or may not work
most recently was told my original mk3 2.0L/020 bracket will work just fine with mk3 vr6 manual trans. starter motor bolts. 
If you have done this swap please let me know what bracket you used.
specifically
mk3 car
AEB 1.8T motor
02J mk4 tranny


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 02J into mk3 which front mount bracket ? (GTI_Dawg)*

G60 will not work properly. The part that sits on the carrier mount will be all cocked since it is in a different angle.
I have heard Frank aka: G60ing say to use the TDi, but I have never had one in hand. Last check he had one for sale too.
The Mk3 2L Manual mount will take some modifications to bolt to the ear on the trans.
Shawn


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 02J into mk3 which front mount bracket ? (sdezego)*

have you ever used a 02J trans? they have a terrible shifter feel and an even worse cable end to trans ends that move and constantly change adjustment. if you insist on using the 02J hit up http://www.42draftdesigns.com or better yet http://www.dieselgeek.com for there shifter improvement ends. 
the 02J was why i sold my mk4


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02J into mk3 which front mount bracket ? (GTI_Dawg)*

All sold


_Modified by G60ING at 3:21 PM 2/5/2010_


----------



## GTI_Dawg (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: 02J into mk3 which front mount bracket ? (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_
I have no idea about the Mk3 2L Front Motor Mount Bracket as its a 020 and I have no experiance with 020s.
I know for a FACT that a 4cylinder 02J will bolt into a Corrado (Mk2/mk3/B4/B3 since they are all the same) with a Mk3/B4 TDI front motor mount bracket and any rear transmission mount bracket from a 02a (mk3/rado/B3/B4) 
BTW the B4 had an ABA engine with a 02A transmission and the front motor mount bracket is the same as the mk3/B4 TDI's
I have a front TDI motor mount bracket forsale if anybody wants one:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4488401

_Modified by G60ING at 10:40 AM 9-30-2009_

I picked up a front mk3 TDI bracket locally, looks like a perfect fit, thanks for the info.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: 02J into mk3 which front mount bracket ? (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_have you ever used a 02J trans? they have a terrible shifter feel and an even worse cable end to trans ends that move and constantly change adjustment. if you insist on using the 02J hit up http://www.42draftdesigns.com or better yet http://www.dieselgeek.com for there shifter improvement ends. 
the 02J was why i sold my mk4










are you drunk the mk4 o2j is an upgrade from o2a...o2j shifts smooth as silk maybe your mk4 was broke


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02J into mk3 which front mount bracket ? (lil8v)*

02As can be converted to run mk4/02J shifter, cables and shift tower. 
02Js can be converted to use mk3/b3/b4/rado/02A shifter, cables and shift tower


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 02J into mk3 which front mount bracket ? (lil8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil8v* »_

are you drunk the mk4 o2j is an upgrade from o2a...o2j shifts smooth as silk maybe your mk4 was broke

where did i say anything about the o2a?? i never compared the 2 transmissions...you did.
All i said was that the 02J is a pile of crap, and its cable attaching ends even worse.
Im sure it is still an "upgrade" from the o2a


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: 02J into mk3 which front mount bracket ? (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

I think 02Js shift great. I've had my Mk iv for almost four years and have never had to adjust the cables.
Even when they do require adjustment, it takes like two minutes.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_have you ever used a 02J trans? they have a terrible shifter feel and an even worse cable end to trans ends that move and constantly change adjustment. if you insist on using the 02J hit up http://www.42draftdesigns.com or better yet http://www.dieselgeek.com for there shifter improvement ends. 
the 02J was why i sold my mk4










youre an idiot, o2j shifter setup is by far the best for any kind of performance driving.
btw g60 front bracket works fine. the problem with it sitting crooked is within the rear motor mount bracket! use a automatic 2.0 one.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
the problem with it sitting crooked 

The drivetrain does this on all Mk2-Mk3s even when OEM.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_
The drivetrain does this on all Mk2-Mk3s even when OEM. 


ok dont listen to me then


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

toddds a hero


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil8v* »_toddds a hero

















youre making me blush


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

ha lol


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
youre an idiot, o2j shifter setup is by far the best for any kind of performance driving.
btw g60 front bracket works fine. the problem with it sitting crooked is within the rear motor mount bracket! use a automatic 2.0 one.


LOL feel better? You must be right................thats why there is several aftermarket shifter improvement offerings, because its such a great shifter setup















must also be why most dealers were stocking synchros and gears for them when I had my MK4 because it was such a great trans








is it better then the o2a yes......


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_

LOL feel better? You must be right................thats why there is several aftermarket shifter improvement offerings, because its such a great shifter setup








must also be why most dealers were stocking synchros and gears for them when I had my MK4 because it was such a great trans








is it better then the o2a yes......


and every aftermarket shifter option make the shifting worse! and yes i feel better


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

While we're on this....I've got this goin on:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4608273
Question is which REAR motor mount do i use, and with which trans bracket? I currently have the euro cable clutch conversion, but am open to cutting that off for an OEM trans bracket solution.
How do I keep mine from sitting crooked? And btw, it's a mk3 subframe. TIA


----------

